# Circuito con LEDs para PC



## cslbcn (Jun 14, 2007)

Muy buenas a todos! Tenía dudas de donde poner este mensaje pero creo que aquí puede ir bien.

Estoy construyendo una "caja" para mi PC. Estoy con el tema de los LEDs de encendido del pc y uso del disco duro. Quiero meterle un total de 10LEDs y el conector de la placa base no lo soportaría. He decidido hacer un circuito independiente a la placa base.

Ese circuito quiero que sea alimentado por la fuente de alimentación del PC a través de un cable Molex.






Lo único que se de ese cable es que por el cable rojo pasan 5v y por el amarillo 12v. 

La fuente de alimentación tiene estas características





Lo que quiero saber es como he de montar ese circuito. Imagino que los LEDs deben ser colocados en paralelo. Una vez colocados en paralelo, qué cable del conector molex debe ir colocado, de que forma??  Si alguien sabe como hacerlo, le agradecería muchisimo que me lo explicara, si es en un dibujo muxo mejor, asi se entendería mejor.

Dejo un dibujo aquí, con las preguntas claves. creo que se entienda mas


----------



## mcrven (Jun 14, 2007)

Amigo cslbcn, te sugiero que respondas a las siguientes preguntas:

1.- ¿De qué color serán los LED que quieres utilizar?

2.- ¿Son para indicar algo o puramente uso ornamental?

3.- ¿Todos para una sola función o una función para cada uno?

Esperamos tus respiestas para poder darte las indicaciones que requieres.

Saludos: mcrven

P.D.: Los cables negros corresponden a la masa común para todos los voltajes. comunmente se le denomina Tierra o masa ( Ground ). referencia 0 V.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

Tal y como los ha dibujado tendra una bonita barbacoa.

Si son led's normales es necesario poner una resistencia


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 15, 2007)

Son 4 LEDs azules y 4 LEDs rojos

No han de indicar nada, sólo es para hacer bonito.

Todos hacen la misma función. Han de iluminar lo mismo, sólo decoran.


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 15, 2007)

Dejo un nuevo dibujo con una idea de como creo que tendría que ser:







He leido que los LEDs azules necesitan unos 40mA y los rojos 20mA, como he indicado en el dibujo.  El cable amarillo y negro que los he cortado indicando "no" lo hago porque creo que no son necesarios, verdad? Con que sólo alimente un cable (rojo) y haya otro cable que haga de retorno va bien?

Si este circuito está bien montado, sólo hace falta saber de cuantos ohms han de ser las resistencias.   Para ello hacen falta los siguientes datos:

Voltaje de fuente: 5v
Voltaje del LED: creo que son 2v para los rojos y 4v para los azules, correcto?
Intensidad del LED: 40mA azules y 20mA rojos.

Aplicando la ley de ohm:
la resistencia de la linea de los LEDs azules me da: 25 ohm
la resistencia de la linea de los LEDs rojos me da: 150 ohm

Ahora la pregunta clave, esta hipotesis es correcta? Hay algun detalle que se me pasa por alto? 
Al tener los leds en serie he de sumar el voltage de los leds? es decir, a la hora de calcular el valor de la resistencia de la linea de los LEDs azules, he de coger *4v* como tension en linea o *4v* + *4v* + *4v* + *4v* por tener 4 LEDs en serie?? 

Ayudadme please, ando algo perdido


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2007)

Bien cslbcn, vamos a las cuentas.

Los LED tienen diferentes valores de voltaje de trabajo según el color y el tipo. Dale una mirada al link siguiente en el cual podrás ver una tabla al respecto.

www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/led.htm

Para tu caso yo seleccionaría LED rojos y LED azules de alto brillo. Los rojos funcionan con una tensión de 2V, mientras que los azules requieren de 4.5V. La corriente sugerida para mantenerlos en buena salud no debería superar lo 25 mA. El estandar utilizado, casi generalmente, es de 20 mA.

Para los LED rojos puedes formar una serie - 5 X 2.0V = 10 V - y los pones, también en serie, con una Resistencia de 100 Ω, conectados a la línea de 12V (Cable amarillo). 12V - 10V = 2V. De la ley de Ohm R=V/I tendremos que R=2/0.02 = 100 Ω.

Para los azules deberás formar dos series de dos LED, cada una con su propia resistencia individual. Cuentas para cada serie: 2 LED X 4,5V = 9V. Conectados a los 12V : 12V - 9V = 3V  ---  R = V/I  ---  R = 3/0.02 = 150 Ω.
Te faltaría un LED azul y ese solo, lo puedes conectar a los 5V (cable rojo) ---  5V - 4,5V = 0,5V --- R = 0,5/0,02 = 25 Ω.

Si crees que te haga falta un diagrama avisa. Si no, manda la foto.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 15, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Para los LED rojos puedes formar una serie - *5* X 2.0V = 10 V   12v-10v=2v   R=2/0.02 = 100 Ω.



Ese *5* de donde sale? Has contado que son 5 LEDs rojos? Son 4 Entonces quedaría una cos así?   4*2.0V = 8V    12v-8v=4v   R=4/0.02 = 200Ω



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Para los azules deberás formar dos series de dos LED, cada una con su propia resistencia individual. Cuentas para cada serie: 2 LED X 4,5V = 9V. Conectados a los 12V : 12V - 9V = 3V  ---  R = V/I  ---  R = 3/0.02 = 150 Ω.
> Te faltaría un LED azul y ese solo, lo puedes conectar a los 5V (cable rojo) ---  5V - 4,5V = 0,5V ---



Aquí otra vez son 4 LEDs. Si pongo 2 LEDs en cada una de las 2 serie me dan los 4 así que no me faltaría ningun LED, me equivoco?

Depués de eso, este sería el circuito final?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 15, 2007)

A ver si te pones de acuerdo. En el primer post decías 10 LED, ahora dices que 8.

Bueno, aquí tienes. Para 8 LEDs.

mcrven


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 16, 2007)

Ah si, dije 10 en el primero, tienes toda la razon. En total son 10, pero 2 de esos 10 son de los que ya vienen con la placa base, el verde encendido y el rojo del disco duro, así que el circuito sólo lo formarían los 8 que tienen que ir a parte.

Últimos detalles que no se:
. El cable utilizado en el circuito que grosor ha de tener?
. En que material puedo o debo montar el circuito? Un trozo de plástico duro va bien? 
. Con el cable rojo de 5v y el negro, los dejo sueltos sin conectarlos a nada? La corriente que circule por el cable rojo a donde irá a parar?
. He visto que las resistencias tienen un factor de tolerancia 5% y 10% (dorado y plateado) "creo". De qué tipo las debería coger?

Pues muchisisisisismas gracias mcrven!

Un saludo!


----------



## electritico (Jun 17, 2007)

> Ah si, dije 10 en el primero, tienes toda la razon. En total son 10, pero 2 de esos 10 son de los que ya vienen con la placa base, el verde encendido y el rojo del disco duro, así que el circuito sólo lo formarían los 8 que tienen que ir a parte.



2+ no Hay diferiencia, ademas el led del HD estara intemitente en su mayor parte y el de la TM pues no es de gran brillo que se diga.




> El cable utilizado en el circuito que grosor ha de tener?



Trata de conseguir de ese mismo que usa el pulg, creo que es #10 o #12.



> En que material puedo o debo montar el circuito? Un trozo de plástico duro va bien?



No entiendo bien esta, pero si hablas de ensablaje de los leds con  los cables puedes utilizar una placa perforada, pero que viene con las perforaciones de cobre o una placa de cobre virgen de las que se tratan con acido, donde tu haces las pistas y despues apilcas la solucion para disolver el cobre restante. (Si no sabes como por ahi hay un hilo con el tema).



> Con el cable rojo de 5v y el negro, los dejo sueltos sin conectarlos a nada? La corriente que circule por el cable rojo a donde irá a parar?



A ningun lado se mantiene en el cable, no habra nada que la consuma, eso no significa que vaya a haber un corto o sobrecalentamiento si es lo que temes, solo dejalos bien aislados, eso si es que vas a hacerlo asi. Ver fig 1
Si desides usar una placa soldas todos los cables a la placa y les haces pista a los que vas a utilizar los otros los dejas abiertos. Ver Fig 3



> He visto que las resistencias tienen un factor de tolerancia 5% y 10% (dorado y plateado) "creo". De qué tipo las debería coger?



Potencia de consumo ??? En base a la potencia compras la resistencia, para que sepas hay diferentes 1/8, 1/4 , 1/2 1, 2 Watts etc.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2007)

A ver muchacho... Yo creí que ya me mandabas la foto con todo eso encendido.

La potencia del circuito, en cada rama es de 0,06 W. Compra las R de 1/4 W y, ni pendiente de la tolerancia. 5% o 10% no tiene importancia. Ponle cualquiera de las que consigas.

Un cablecito # 24 es suficiente, sólo que será dificil de conseguir así que, ponle uno # 18 , soporta hasta 6 A y creo que te será más fácil de conseguir. No es necesario que sea nuevo. Cualquier pedazo de cable fino, de los que traen las computadoras en los LEDs del panel es suficiente.

Para armar el circuito, dependerá de cómo quieres distribuir los LEDs. El todo es que se cumpla con el diseño eléctrico.

Para electrico:

Amigo, un cable # 12 soporta hasta 20A en tuberías cerradas y 30 A al aire libre. El # 10, soporta 25 A en tuberías cerradas y 35 A al aire libre.

Saludos: mcrven

P.D. = En relación a cables visiten: www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola. Esta tarde he ido a una tienda a comprar los LEDs. El vendedor me ha dicho que tanto los leds rojos como los azules (ambos de alta luminosidad) requieren 3.0v... Es decir que los LEDs rojos que estan en serie consumen 3v cada uno: 4v*3=12v  Si la tension de línea era de 12v: 12v - 12v = 0 ohm, ninguna resistencia... 

Es cierto que los leds rojos de alta luminosidad necesitan 3v? Me ha engañado el vendedor?  Decia que ponerlos a mas de 3v reduce la vida del LED. Ayudame.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2007)

Ponlos como están en el dibujo. Las hojas de datos dicen 2.0V para los rojos, 4,5V para los azules.

Como está diseñado el circuito, sólo te puede suceder que no enciendan o, que brillen poco.

* NO SE TE OLVIDE ponerle la resistencia.*

La patita larga es el ánodo, allí le conectas la resitencia del primero. La patilla corta del primero a la patilla larga del siguiente, y así, hasta completar la serie. La patilla corta del último de cada serie al cable negro. La punta suelta de la resitencia irá al positivo - cable amarillo - de 12V.

Después que los conectes y estén encendidos, medirás la tensión encima de cada uno de ellos, y así, sabrás si tiene razón el vendedor o el fabricante.

mcrven


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 19, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Como está diseñado el circuito, sólo te puede suceder que no enciendan o, que brillen poco.



como está hecho el dibujo puede pasar que no encienda o que brillen poco? ese "puede suceder" es algo como _es muy extraño_ que pase o _hay muchas provabilidades_ que que suceda ?

En todos los artículos que leo por internet dicen lo que me digiste 2v para rojos y 4.5 para azules. Me dijeron que ese vendedor sabía mucho sobre eso pero parece que está equivocado, menos mal que me ayudais que si no se me quemaría el PC! jeje


----------



## JV (Jun 19, 2007)

> Las hojas de datos dicen 2.0V para los rojos, 4,5V para los azules.



Que hojas de datos mcrven? he visto el catalogo de Vishay y el de Kingbright y te puedo asegurar que hay de varias tensiones, rojos de 1.5V y de 3.4V y algo parecido con los azules, no es un mismo valor para todos los led. Que ese sea el valor de los mas "comunes" no quiere decir que lo sea de todos.

Saludos..


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2007)

A ver cslbcn, te dije que eso es lo que puede pasar por lo siguiente:

1.-    Si se cortocircuitan los LED azules, los dos, lo que queda es la resistencia como carga.
        Corriente sobre la fuente = 120 mA.

2.-    Si se cortocircuitan los LED rojos, los cuatro, lo que queda es la resistencia como carga.
        Corriente sobre la fuente = 80 mA.

3.-    Si los LED rojos que te vendieron son de 4V, como te dijeron, no van a encender. 4 X 4V = 16 V

4.-    Si son de 3,5 V, como te dice JV, tampoco van a encender. 4 X 3,5V = 14V

5.-    Si son de voltaje menor de 2,0V, brillarán con mucha fuerza pero tendrás tiempo de medir el voltaje sobre ellos.

Solo debes cuidar el orden de las patillas (polaridad), pués una inversión podría ser fatal (para los LED), así que mucho cuidado en eso. No creo que logres quemar el PC con eso.

PARA JV: para la hoja de datos le idiqué a cslbcn un link en post anterior y de esa hoja fue que tomé los datos. También he visto las hojas de Vishay y otras marcas, al igual que tú, pero ¿Qué marca le vendieron a él?. Entre mis amistades se dice que son marca: "TaiwanHogKongKungFu".

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## electritico (Jun 19, 2007)

No hablaba de cable electrico de casa. Por otro lado no estoy muy actualizado con la tabla de cables AWG, pero gracias por la correccion.


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 20, 2007)

los les rojos son de 3.0v. tenía por casa un adaptador para aparatos. En ese adaptador se puede variar la tension: 1.5, 3, 4.5, 6, 7.5, 9, 12. Puse el led rojo a 1.5v y brilla bastante poco. Si lo pongo a 3.0 brilla bastante. En los azules a 3.0v  brillan muchisimo, a 4.5 brillan aun más, pero el brillo a 4.5 es mortal, parece una linterna.

Si algun led que esta en serie se pone al revés durante mas de 1 minuto, se puede estropear?

He probado 2 Leds azules en serie con la resistencia de 150 a 12v y va pefectamente, el brillo es más que aceptable. Con los rojos no he podido hacerlo, puse por error un led rojo a 12v y se me fundió en las manos...


----------



## zaiz (Jun 20, 2007)

Primero sobre la pregunta que haces arriba:  Si conectas un Led al revés, no pasa nada, pero precisamente no pasa nada de corriente porque los Leds no conducen en polarización inversa. Y por lo tanto tampoco los otros leds de esa serie encenderán, pues ese Led se comporta como un apagador abierto, no importa el tiempo que lo conectes al revés.

Por otro lado, si conectas en polarización Directa, es decir, en sentido correcto, un Led, pero sin resistencia limitadora, su corriente tiende a aumentar infinitamente y por lo tanto lo destruye como te sucedió.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, lo puedes conectar como te están orientando, o utilizando la línea de 5 volts, como querías.

Esto se logra con una resistencia limitadora de corriente. (Sólo que debes probar con todos los 10 leds conectados porque si quitas algunos, los demás tendrán que absorver la corriente que esos dejan de conducir).

He de comentarte que en cuanto a luminosidad, lo mejor es la práctica, como lo has venido haciendo para apreciar el brillo que te dan los Leds.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 21, 2007)

cslbcn, el transformador con el que estás probando los LED, no te da una respuesta confiable. Solo un probador (tester) midiendo el voltaje entre los polos de un LED, de los encendidos (azules hasta ahora), te va a indicar qué tension es la correcta para ese LED pero el único dato interesante en ese asunto, es la corriente que recorre la serie y, por consiguiente los LED y la resistencia. El voltaje es casi imposible modificarlo sin un incremento brutal de la corriente. ¿Resultado...? ya viste lo que pasó con el LED rojo.

Los LED colocados en reversa quedan expuestos al límite de voltaje inverso que es tan sólo de 5V. Si el voltaje inverso supera los 5V... BUUUMMM... RIP.

Cuando concluyas el ensamblaje, recuerda comprobar la tensión sobre los LED rojos y azules y, si te es posible, controla la corriente que recorre cada una de las ramas.

Parece que vas por buen camino.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola a todos! Ya tengo circuito! Al final lo he hecho así






Lo he montado todo en una protoboard, asi es más sencillo poner y quitar cosas. Lo he conectad al PC por el cable molex y funciona perfectamente. El LED azul a 3v brilla el doble o mas que el rojo a 3v, ya los podrían hacer todos igual de brillantes no? Ahora mismo no puedo hacer fotos, pero cuando pueda pondré como me quedó todo.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 22, 2007)

Bueno, es extraño que siendo LEDs de la misma tensión enciendan con tanta diferencia.

Te pregunto: ¿Mediste la tensión sobre cada LED del circuito que armaste?
                        ¿Las tensiones son las que anotaste en el dibujo?
                        ¿Verificaste la corriente en cada rama del circuito?

De todas maneras, si así funciona bién y tú estás conforme con eso, EUREKA.

Es posible que los LED rojos no tengan suficiente corriente. Lo sabrás cuando la midas.

Saludos y felicitaciones: mcrven

P.D. = Recuerda que va a ser prácticamente imposible cambiar el voltaje del LED, funcionan como un Diodo Zener. Lo único que sí cambia es la corriente: menor R mayor I y viceversa.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 23, 2007)

cslbcn dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos! Ya tengo circuito! Al final lo he hecho así
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas felicidades, te quedó muy bien.

Sólo una cosa: Debemos saber que en diseño no hay reglas preestablecidas. Todo depende de qué tanto el diseñador queda contento con los resultados. 
Y que lo que hay que cuidar es la economía, sobre todo la de energía, pues un dispositivo con un mejor desempeño en consumo de energía, siempre nos dará mucho más tiempo de funcionamiento activo.


----------



## cslbcn (Jun 23, 2007)

Montado queda una cosa así:






No puedo verificar si las tensiones son las que en teoría son, necesitaria un polimentro o alguna cosa así y no tengo ninguno  Aunque bueno, creo que a veces la práctica supera la teoría porque en los LEDs rojos, si son de 3v:   3v+3v=6v  12v-6v=6v  R=6v/20mA = 300 ohm. Pero la resistencia que hay es de 270. 

Aún así, cuando provaba los LEDs en el adaptador de aparatos con diferentes voltajes, los provaba individualmente, los rojos los ponía a 3v y brillaban lo mismo que ahora y a 4,5 petaban. Tampoco me importa mucho que unos brillen más que los otros, mientras que se iluminen..

Sabeis cual es la vida media de un LED? Van a estar encendidos una media de 6 horas al dia.

Nota: Aquí pongo 2 fotos con los leds encendidos para que veais la diferencia de luminosidad


----------



## JV (Jun 23, 2007)

La vida util de un LED depende del modelo, los mas "debiles" son de 10.000 horas, lo normal es entre 40.000 y 60.000 horas, algunos modelos pasan las 100.000.

Si suponemos el peor caso estamos hablando de mas de 4 años 

Saludos..


----------



## mcrven (Jun 23, 2007)

Repito: FELICIDADES...

Ya veo el problema que tienes para medir y espero que en algún momento puedas adquiri un multimetro, porque así podrás operar con mayor certeza. En estas cosas, la práctica, la teoría y las especificaciones, deben caminar juntas y bién tomadas de la mano.

Con respecto de la foto de los LED encendidos, la cámara te está jugando una mala pasada. La luz de los LED encendidos está deslumbrando a la cámara, al punto de que resulta anulada la conversión cromática y la misma resulta registrando sólo el espectro cercano a la zona Ultra Violeta. Por eso no se distinguen bién los colores.

Como te indica JV, la vida de esos bichos depende de muchos factores: fabricante, corriente de encendido, veces que se enciende y apaga, calidad de los materiales y, otro montón de cosas, de las cuales generalmente, uno no se entera. En todo caso, funcionan hasta que se acaban.

DISFRUTALOS...

Saludos a todos los del hilo: mcrven


----------

